# Erie County



## madaboutmorels (Apr 28, 2013)

Went out Saturday and found 10 small grey Morels. Returned again on Sunday and found 2 more.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

I found 2 yellows and one grey Saturday. Very small I think the "bite" might be on this week.


----------



## madaboutmorels (Apr 28, 2013)

The rain is a God sent. This week should be good.


----------



## burgtmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Found 18 yellows and 4 grays today.


----------



## madaboutmorels (Apr 28, 2013)

Found 13 more.


----------



## madaboutmorels (Apr 28, 2013)

Found 18 yellows today.


----------



## madaboutmorels (Apr 28, 2013)

The last two days I have found 48 yellows


----------



## lorain2013 (May 7, 2013)

Looking all week in Lorain, nothing. I have perfect spots too. What is goin on?


----------

